# Remote Coding/Billing



## mmunoz21 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello, 

My name is Marilyn I 'm a CPC and CEMC.  My specialties include E&M and OB/GYN.  I've coded for general surgery, ED professional/facility, Psych, Urology, Peds, and Family Practice.  I'm interested in a remote coding, auditing and or billing position.  I have over 15 years experience.  Please contact me via email at marilyn.m.21@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------

